# Chunky Love Splits There Wigs To Da White Meat..Again! Limit Stud Snapper



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yesterday started with thunder and lightening and gray skies as far as I could see when I looked out over the sound off the back deck at 5 am. Was leery of what the days weather would bring, but the day quickly turned into sunshine and smooth seas, was a perfect day!

Went about 22 miles offshore to some of my spots on James21's cat with Nick (Stumpknocker). When we got underwater it was thunder and lightening all over again, showin no mercy to the enemy. Of course we got our limit of stud red snapper, but we had to work for em! One snaper busted James spear line, but that didn't get him any relief, he still ended up a prisoner of war iced down in our cooler after I shot a shaft through lenthwise into his eye socket and it came out his bung-hole. On another dive one snapped my spear tip straight in half and got off and disappeared, but little bit later I noticed a huge cloud of green in the water coming from the bottom base of the pyramid (for non divers, at depth red disappears from the color spectrum, and blood looks like bright green food coloring). With no spear tip and floppers to hold him on, I knew it was pointless to shoot into there cuz I would never be able to pull him out. I got Nicks attention and pointed so at least he could get him. He let loose on him and yanked him out of there and reached up in his throat and started yanking his gills out. Apparently he didn't like that, cuz he shook himself loose and split. With no floppers on my spear I knew I better make this shot count, so I closed in on him and from behind shot him through the eye and out the bottom of the throat with the shaft pinning him to the sand. 3rd times a charm I guess, he also became a prisoner in the ice chest. Nick got a fat gray snapper and a lobster on that dive.

Last dive I saw a BEAST of a snapper, and lined up on him and took a shot. BAM, right in the head. He shook one time and dislodged my shaft right out of him. DAMMMMMN! He was a monster! Musta hit that hard ridge-bone right above his eyes and didn't let the tip get all the way through for the floppers to open up. He just turned around and looked at me like "Is that all you got?" What? I started reloading as fast as I could as he started to swim off. James got close enough to him and nailed him with enough penetration to hold him, and started battling him. Finally he got him on the stringer, he was a HOSS! Oh well, can't win em all, I was just glad James was still able to get him. Whoever get's him to the boat, owns him. I shot another one through the eye again, knocking it right out of the socket, but I still had to administer a little punishment and needed to tame him down a little to get him on the stringer. On our way up, something floats right past me....and what? It's a beast of a snapper! I look and Jame's stringer is popped open, and he's lookin the other way. I reach out and grab it by the tail, and it starts fighting a bit. I got my hands full with my gun, and stringer with a fat snapper on it, plus know this. I'm hollerin through my regulator, and after watching the video, it's a full 10 seconds before James hears me and see's the snapper in my hand, and realizes what happened! Too funny, I hand it back to him and he get's it on the stringer. I was almost tempted to mess with him and put it on my stringer, since I shot it once, but it became his once I lost it, and now he lost it and I got it, and whoever get's it to the boat......well....... turns out that monster weighed 31.6 pounds!!!!!!!:wallbash::wallbash: If I woulda known that I may have just done it! Jus kiddin, as much as I hate he got off when I shot him and I didn't get to claim him and set my new personal record I want to beat from last year, I'm glad James got him, and he fought him hard and definitely deserves it. Congrats buddy! :thumbup::thumbup:

Biggest of my snappers was 26.05 pounds...hells yeah. 

Was a crazy day day of diving with no ladder to get back in the boat, and all sortsa mayhem underwater. And as always, what happens on the boat, stays on the boat! Chunky Love don't die, we just multiply! :001_tongue:

And oh look.... Didn't even need a bang stick, hahaha!

61.24 pounds of snapper I'm straining to hold up. Check out the lobster on Nicks shoulder, and that's a stud of a gray snapper he got too.









On the way back in about 7pm. Awesome cat James has with great gas mileage!









Biggest of mine for the day.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn those are big snapper!!!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Good fish! Strong fish with tender flesh means it's hard to keep on the shaft. Congrats on getting them back in the boat.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG Clay!!! Well done on the crew brother!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Those are some awesome snapper. Good job!


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

I knew that one snapper was pushing 30 pounds! Thanks again James and Clay! It was a great time!


----------



## Scubadude (Sep 29, 2012)

WOW, Very Nice!!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice fish guys!


----------



## CajunConnection (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice ones Clay! Hoping Jamie and I get down there before the summers over for some diving. We may need a good guide to show us the ropes. (At least I will since I'm the diving rookie!) Thanks for having us at the birthday party at your place. Everyone was really nice and made this Louisiana boy feel welcome to be there! A nice group of people and the birthday boy seems like heck of nice guy.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Man Cajun, I would love to get out with you and Jamie diving! Let me know when. Hope you guys make it again to the fall shark tourney/campout too. It's up in the air for October or November


----------

